# Newbie needing some help



## Tryinghard4me (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi all
I have just been diagnosed about a week ago with Type II Diabetes and started on Metformin & Glicazide & need some help/advice.  I have been losing weight and need to continue doing so but i am a bit baffled as to how many calories, carbs, protein etc to have daily for to continue to lose weight.  I have also stopped smoking initially using Champix (3 weeks off the cigarettes) but that was stopped last week as it may be the reason for high BS or causing T2. Still off cigs but have felt at times that i want one but trying hard as i dont want to have to start again and also health reasons.  Foods are currently not tasting right and appetite is off also.  Trying hard to get to grips with this.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 2, 2019)

Metformin can alter taste - I still can't drink ordinary tea over two years from stopping the tablets, and it also reduces appetite.
To control your blood glucose steer away from dense starchy and sugary foods and concentrate on low carb veges, salads and small portions of berries.
Calories seem to be far less significant than we are told.


----------



## Tryinghard4me (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you Drummer for your helpful response.
Thanks


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Tryinghard.
Have you been given a meter & prescribed test strips, so you can self test?
In terms of losing weight, I think the general healthy eating advice applies. However, as a diabetic you'll need to manage carbs. This will be in hopes of stopping your blood glucose (BG) going high. You'll also have to watch for hypos (your BG going low) though, thanks to the gliclazide. This is where the self testing will come in.
Keep a food diary, along with a record of your levels. Hopefully, after a couple of weeks you'll start to see a pattern.
It's not food in general that makes our BG go up, it's carbohydrates that does that. That's rice, pasta, potatoes, bread, breakfast ceriel. We can eat some. How much of which, and what with is the question.
Since you're on gliclazide, check the testing rules for drivers.


----------



## Tryinghard4me (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi Ralph-YK 
Yes I have been given a meter and test strips and monitoring my BG levels and keeping a log of BG and food.  My BG levels were in the 20's initially but are now between 7-10.  I have already lost approx. 1.5 stones and have reduced my carb intake, reduced salt intake, reduced portions and trying to incorporate a bit more activity. So hopefully all heading in right direction.  Yes I have checked about driving and as long as BG levels are above 5mmol then I am able to drive. 
Thanks


----------



## Drummer (Jun 3, 2019)

If you are eating all unprocessed foods be wary of low salt intake, particularly in hot weather - I put a small pinch of salt into my morning coffee along with cinnamon, and I might even add salt to my first meal of the day when it is really warm, as we do need some salt, and without processed foods it can be lacking.


----------



## collectors (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi Tryinghard4me, we sound like we are in the same boat in that i have lost 19lbs & gone from 16 to 7 on the bloods & this has taken 7 weeks so far. One thing i have done is a spreadsheet with all my all my blood readings & weight loss & notes on what i have been eating & how active i was. It certainly helps point to whats good & whats bad. I am luck that i like things like cauliflower & carrots with a mild cheese sauce to help ditch the spuds & other hi carb veg. Another thing that helps is lots of drinking. I tend to use the no added sugar cordials as the are very low in everything & help to make you feel full. Good luck, we all know it's not an easy thing to do. 
Not enough activity is my main downfall & have to do more.


----------

